# one bird is fine the other is not so much.



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello you might have read my previous post and to update you I will say winter and summer are doing fantastic as I have trained them to step up and they seem to like me but something odd has occurred lately as Summer is doing fine winter has gotten fatter and her tail feathers are all messed up. I don't know why since I keep her cage covered and I give attention to her. Is there any way I can help winter?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there! 

It's good to hear you've been making progress with them!

When you say her tail feathers are messed up, are they ragged looking or unkempt? Has she actually gotten more overweight or is she just fluffy all the time? 

Sometimes, unkempt feathers and a fluffy, ragged appearance means the bird is not feeling well. Although this may not be the case, I would post a picture so we can see what she looks like. 

Also, have you ruled out the possibility of her moulting?


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

I can get the pictures soon but it's a mix of fluffy and fat but they look more unkept. I assume she isn't molting since there haven't been any feathers falling or any of that sorts.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

In the meantime, be sure to watch her appetite carefully, and her droppings. If she starts eating less and moving less, and her droppings are runny, she is likely very sick and will need to go to an avian vet for a proper diagnosis. 

If Summer is too active for her right now you may have to gently scoop her up and put her in a hospital cage, but since she's still so new, I would hold off on that unless it's absolutely necessary. 

Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

So good news, she is doing a bit better after rest and I think her tail was just in her water and she likes to jump and play in it. But if still stays the way it is I might take her to an avian vet just see why her tail is wonky


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Starling has given you great advice, Looking forward to seeing pic's 
of winter and summer....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad to hear perhaps she had a bad tail feather day or two ? Love to see some pictures soon.


----------

